# Mixing corys?



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

Currently, my tank has 3 albino corys. I would like to add one or two more corys. My question is this; Should I be looking for additional albinos, or can I add a different species? Will different types of corys school together?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)

How big is the tank? You can mix different species of cories, but you want to have atleast 4-5 of each species, given enough room. 

If your tank is atleast 20g, then I suggest getting 1 or 2 more Albino cories and then getting atleast 4 of a second species. Different species of cories will hang out together, but don't really school/shoal IME. Even some that look really similar tend to hang out with their own kind. I have 3 different species of cories in my 55g planted and the individual species group together the majority of the time.

If you are only looking to add a few more, then I suggest just getting more Albinos, but if you have the room, you could definitely get more Albinos and another species. Just make sure you have the minimum group size which IMO is 4-5.


----------



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

I have a 75 gallon. Right now, I am temporarily housing a 4" Butterfly Koi, a pair of small (3") plecos and an 8" Comet in it until their pond is completed (soon, I hope). When they're gone, the tank will have 3 corys, and 3 apple snails in it. You answered my main question which is whether to buy additional albinos, or a different species.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)

Thats a great size tank.  You could definitely house 2-3 species groups in the tank once the Koi, plecos and Comet are gone, if you wanted.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

If you want albino's they have some nice ones at Pet Care Center. I was just there yesterday.


----------



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks, I'll check it out on Monday.


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

yes you can mix any species they are completely peacful just make sure to have at least 4 of each like justonemore20 said, with that fifty five you could have like 10+ of each but thats just a freaks dreams!


----------

